# Make Your Old Tree Stumps Into Beautiful Planters!



## SeaBreeze (May 25, 2015)

This is so cool!  I have a couple of tree stumps that this is a possibility for, but I don't have much luck keeping flowers alive in general, have some artificial ones in a pot right now, don't have to worry about them being over or unwatered, lol.   More pics here, looks like a great project for flower lovers!  http://www.boredpanda.com/recycled-tree-stump-planter-garden/



















And one for Ina's great-granddaughter


----------



## Cookie (May 25, 2015)

Very very nice planter ideas. Thanks.


----------



## Raven (May 26, 2015)

A great way to make a tree trunk attractive and have beautiful flowers.


----------



## Glinda (May 26, 2015)

SB, these are so beautiful - makes me wish I had some old tree stumps in my yard.


----------



## RadishRose (May 28, 2015)

Very nice!


----------



## ndynt (Sep 7, 2015)

I have a downed tree.  If only I could just drag it far enough from the middle of my back yard...I would do this with it.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Sep 7, 2015)

That would be cool Nona!


----------



## Fern (Sep 7, 2015)

What a lovely idea, I do have a tree stump that would be ideal, thanks for that Seabreeze.


----------



## Ken N Tx (Sep 8, 2015)

Beautiful Rustic Pieces of Furniture for the House or Garden

http://www.goodshomedesign.com/beautiful-rustic-pieces-furniture-house-garden/


----------

